# H: High Elves, Dark Elves, Dwarfs, assortment of 40k W: £££(Paypal)



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

My location is England.

Be aware, I'm going to ask you to pay P&P.

Don't be scared, make offers, please.

*[Misc]*


*Fantasy*

Black Dragon (Painted Red, no rider.)

Cockatrice

High Elf Prince on Gryphon

High Elf Prince Mounted (Lance)

High Elf Battle Standard Bearer

High Elf Wizard (Mounted)

High Elf Wizard (Foot)

High Elf Lion Chariot

High Elf Sword Masters x 15 (Full command)

High Elf Bolt Thrower x 1

High Elf Reavers x 5

High Elf Silver Helms x 7 (Always had Wizard and Prince in the unit)

High Elf Seaguard / Spearmen x 30 (2 command groups.)

High Elf Archers x 20 (2 Command groups)

Anvil of Doom (No extra character)

25 Dwarf Warriors with Great Weapons (One command.)

2 x Cannons.

1 x Organ Gun.

Vampire Counts Book. (Latest edition.)

Dark Elves Book. (Latest edition)

Dwarfs Book (Latest edition.)

High Elves book (Latest edition.)

Ogres:

Ogre Kingdoms book x 2

Tyrant with Addidtional Hand Weapons

Butchers x 2 (One metal, 1 resin)

16 Ogres with Additional Hand Weapons.

16 Ironguts with Great Weapons

Magnitized Scraplauncher / Ironblaster

Thundertusk

6 Mournfang

5 ledbelchers

Banners, Musicians and Champions ARE mixed into these.

*40k.

*

10 Guardians

Fire Prism

4 Rangers

Dire Avengers

4 Harlequins

Death Jester

Troupe Master

5 Warp Spyders (Exarch included.)

Farseer

3 Warlocks

Wanting:

Money.


PM me or post in this thread, please!

thanks,

Gombol.


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

PM sent
regarding vampire counts


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Vampire Counts sold. =)


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Updated the list.

Added some Space Marines (and Space Wolves) and Orks.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Gombol sent you pm's


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Edited out what's sold.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Changed what I'm asking for.

Paypal now accepted. (Got enough Goblins, need more Orks, may accept Goblins depending on what they are.)


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

I would accually do everything I have here for £100. I'm that desperate to shift it.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Updated what I'm looking for.

I'll also sell all of the Elves for £70 + P&P.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

PM Sent...... after SM Squad and Commander (AoBR) & HE Bolt Thrower


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Just wanting money now. Willing to accept £80 (Plus P&P) for everything that's left. =)


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Updated.

Sorry for lack of updating.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Accually updated this. Just wanting money from now, please. Willing to sell it all in one lot for £90 (Plus P&P)


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Updated with O%G, Eldar, Ogre Kingdoms.

Will accept £300 for EVERYTHING on this list. (Plus postage, because that would cost a PACKET to send. )


If you want to pick it up, I'm in somerset, but that's all I shall say.

I've worked everything out at ~£1,400+ so £300 is a saving of £1,100+! 


I will sell individually. I will sell other parts 'en bulk.

I just want to get rid as much of this as possible, as it's claiming a LOT of room in my bedroom.

Thanks.

Additional note: I want to get rid of these because I'm sorely in need for money to pay back debts.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

pm sent
cheers


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Going to wait untill saturday, then I'm going to clear the post, and put them all on ebay in lots (Armies, so HE Lot, Ogre Lot, Dwarf Lot, O&G Lot, Eldar Lot) so if you want to grab it all Cheap, then go for it. If you don't want it, or want it to sell on and make money back from it, please do! You could easily make £200+ on the price I'm asking for, for all of it. I just want the money ASAP to pay back debts / things.


----------



## Gurrash (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey man, prolly a long shot here, however any chance yo still have the HElves available?


----------

